# Any Panoptix Users?



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

I just purchased a Panoptix setup for my Pontoon and am evaluating batteries.

Ive got a 10 amp hour Nocqua battery for the Echomap 93sv+ but and plan to run the Livescope black box on a separate circuit. 

Im curious what kind of amp draw you are seeing from the Livescope black box? I've seen guys using a 20 amp hour battery for it but would like real world advise and not some dude off of Youtubes opinion. Id like to run the smallest battery possible to get one full days use max (it will be portable so I do not need something that will run for days without charging).

Thanks for any advice!


----------

